# Mobile Barber - Dublin Area



## jellibean (1 Mar 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a mobile barber in the Dublin area? My dad is a resident in a nursing home and due to his mobility problems it's becoming difficult to bring him out in the car so I was looking to see if I could get a mobile barber to come to the home to cut his hair every so often.


  There is a mobile hairdresser that comes in to do the ladies hair there but my Dad is old fashioned and has always gone to the barbers to get his hair cut and won't allow the hairdressers near him! I know it sounds a bit petty as they would do as good a job as any barber but since there is so little in life he asks for these days I said I would try and see if there is someone I could get in say every 5 weeks or so.  I have tried to Google it but to no avail as yet....


----------



## SoylentGreen (1 Mar 2013)

My Dad is in a nursing home in the Dalkey/Sandycove area and he gets his hair cut every so often by the visiting hairdresser. He is charged €30. It is the most appaling hack job that I have ever seen done. It looks as if the trainee is let loose. Because he doesn't want to make trouble he puts up with it. 
Can you not tell your father than the ladies hairdresser is in fact a "barber"?


----------



## Thirsty (1 Mar 2013)

Would you have a go yourself?


----------



## snowyb (2 Mar 2013)

Hi jellibean,

I think this barbers may be worth a try.  They offer a call out service.
I have no connection at all with them, it came up on a google search.

www.leaguebarbers.ie

If you scroll down the home page, click on,  'call out service' all their details are there.


They seem to be the only barbers, offering that type of service.  I think you have discovered a 'niche' in the market.  
All Dublin barber shops take note - you're missing a trick.

Snowyb


----------



## jellibean (4 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for the replies.

SoylentGreen - He really asks for so little and it's really one of his last pleasures in life that I wouldn't pass off a hairdresser as a barber. He just prefers a man to cut his hair, always has, always will !! We will of course have to if I cannot find a barber to do call outs. He's already sported a few "Bradley Wiggins" side burns in the last number of months while holding out for a trip to the barbers!

Thirsty - if a qualified hairdresser can't get near him, I haven't a hope! His eyesight is still 100% even if his mobility isn't!

Snowyb - Thx a million. That website never showed during my numerous google searches and they are not a million miles away from my Dads nursing home. I will give them a call tomorrow. Agreed - there is definitely a niche in the market for this kind of service. I may have to nip out and train myself up!!

Thanks again & kind regards,
Jellibean


----------



## Oscaresque (6 Mar 2013)

I passed what looked like a mobile barbers the other day called Budget Cuts.


----------

